# Router bit storage



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I think there has been a discussion of router bit storage. I can't seem to find it.

If someone can steer me to a thread it would be great. Also, if I drill my own, any suggestions of drill bit size. I assume a little over 1/2 and 1/4 would be best.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Heres a good one. Scroll down and lots of pics. 

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/3336-router-bit-storage.html

And Another:

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/3360-router-bit-box.html
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Dill size ,,, you may want to pickup some plastic tubing 1/4" ID and !/2" ID, many woods have acid and pitch in them that will attack the steel shank of the router bits...
Then once you have the plastic tubing, drill the holes out to fit the OD of the tubing...cut it a bit longer than the hole is deep....(1/16" to 1/8" longer)
Once you have the tubing in place put a drop or 2 of 3 and 1 oil in the bottom of the holes and then push the router bit in the holes...

Steve
Just a note*** it's sometimes hard to find the right size of hose/tubing that's no big deal just get the one that fits the best then drill the holes out and cut your tubing to size then put in some white or yellow glue in the bottom of the hole and press in the tubing,,this will hold the tubing in place plus it will seal the bottom of the hole with some glue , but besure and wait a day or to b/4 you put the bits in the new holder most of the glues now days are water based and you don't want to nail the bottom of the bit with rust..  plus you don't want to glue the bit in the hole 







===============





S Bolton said:


> I think there has been a discussion of router bit storage. I can't seem to find it.
> 
> If someone can steer me to a thread it would be great. Also, if I drill my own, any suggestions of drill bit size. I assume a little over 1/2 and 1/4 would be best.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Dill size ,,, you may want to pickup some plastic tubing 1/4" ID and !/2" ID, many woods have acid and pitch in them that will attack the steel shank of the router bits...
> Then once you have the plastic tubing, drill the holes out to fit the OD of the tubing...cut it a bit longer than the hole is deep....(1/16" to 1/8" longer)
> ...


----------

